# [solved] wie klappts mit dem GUI-Installer von 2007?

## donatz

Hallo!

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem gui-installer von gentoo 2007 sammeln können? Der von 2006 war ja leider nicht so toll, ich hatte es damit nie geschafft ein System fehlerfrei zu installieren.

Ich habe hier noch ein paar Rechner auf denen ich gerne gentoo installieren würde, aber bei jedem System (Hardware ist sehr unterschiedlich) alles von Hand einzuklimpern *puuuhhh*

btw: Wo es sich "lohnt" bastel ich natürlich weiterhin alles zu Fuß zusammen  :Wink: 

Vielen Dank!

cu,

donatzLast edited by donatz on Thu May 10, 2007 11:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Also mit dem GUI-Installer habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung   :Cool:  und denke auch nicht daß das Teil die Beste Methode ist Gentoo "up and running" zu bekommen.

Einfacher geht's mit LiveCDs/USBsticks ala Kanotix, Knoppix und co.

Damit kann man dann auch mal 2 Tage Erstsystem kompilieren funktionell überbrücken.   :Twisted Evil: 

Hierzu sind vielleicht

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot

und "Der Brunthaler"   :Laughing: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494331-highlight-brunthaler.html

interessant, mir haben sie jedenfalls weitergeholfen.

Cu, Marcus

----------

## CooSee

 *donatz wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem gui-installer von gentoo 2007 sammeln können? Der von 2006 war ja leider nicht so toll, ich hatte es damit nie geschafft ein System fehlerfrei zu installieren.
> 
> Ich habe hier noch ein paar Rechner auf denen ich gerne gentoo installieren würde, aber bei jedem System (Hardware ist sehr unterschiedlich) alles von Hand einzuklimpern *puuuhhh*
> ...

 

hallo,

habe es gestern getestet und ich bin sehr enttäuscht !

CD boot dauert ca. 7 min !

erste anlauf - FEHLSCHALAG,... hat irgendwie installiert aber zum schluss ERROR

und siehe da, absolut nichts auf die Platte geschrieben,... Ghost Install   :Shocked: 

zweite anlauf hat geklappt, aber kann mich als user nicht einloggen, warum auch immer   :Evil or Very Mad: 

keine lokalisierung, keine deutsche Tastatur, obwohl während der installation mit 10 de ausgewählt. 

erste mal System Boot, steht irgendwas von ' some files in the Future ' 

wer schon mal GenToo installiert hat, sollte lieber zur minimal greifen.

never mind - CongratulationS GenToo   :Cool: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## pablo_supertux

Bei jedem Release immer wieder dasselbe. Man kann nur eins sagen: Finger weg vom GUI Installer, das Ding taug nichts, Punkt!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-495576-highlight-gui+installer.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509515-highlight-gui+installer.html

----------

## hoschi

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Chris Gianelloni immer wieder mit seinem GUI-Installer daherkommt, ein Installer ist prinzipbedingt unter Gentoo keine wirklich gute Alternative und kommt auch bei den Anwender nicht gut an. Weil hier jeder mit der Shell gut vertraut ist und die Dokumentation wirklich sehr gut ist.

Dafuer hat er unter x86/x64 die Universal-CDs gestrichen, weswegen ein vernuenftiges Installationsmedium zur netzwerklosen Installation fehlt. Auf den Universal-CDs waren mehrer Stage3-Archis und den Kernel-Source, damit konnt man alles flexibel ohne Netzwerk autark einrichten, oder eben doch alles direkt aus dem Netz ziehen. Der Name der CDs ist Programm bzw. fuer die betroffenen Architekturen gewesen  :Sad: 

Eine gute Idee waere eine Koexistenz, die einen nicht gleich den Installer per Default aufzwing und eine Ncurses-GUI zur automatisierten Installation verwendet, in die Richtung hat man ja auch gedacht. Fuer einen Ncurses-Installer waere auf den Universal-CD auch noch jede Menge platz gewesen. Stattdessen ist auf der LiveCD ein X-Server der automatisch gestartet wird, dann ein komplette Desktopumgebung und zu alle ueberfluess war da sogar, zumindest bisher, OpenOffice. Dafuer keine Stages und keine Kernel-Source. Das erinnert alles an ein Gentoopix welches den eigentlichen Aufgaben nicht nachkommt.

Die Anwender die Gentoo verwenden halten sich ja nicht alle fuer leete Uebergeeks, aber die liebe zur Shell teilen sich doch alle Anwender. Und sowas wie ein GUI-Installer passt irgendwie nicht zur typischen Gentoo-Philospohie.

Als ich Gianelloni gefragt habe, ob die LiveDVD wenigstens vollstaendige Tarballs und Source haben wuerde lautete die Antwort nein. Argumentiert hat er damit, dass ihm die netzwerklose Installation nicht wichtig seih und ausserdem bezahlt man ihn ja nicht, also tut er was er allein gerne moechte. Hat sich alles sehr nach dem Macher von cdrecord angehoert, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Soll jetzt keine persoenlicher Angriff auf Gianelloni sein, aber sein Verhalten hat schon einen negativen ersten Eindruck hinterlassen.

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich probier die großen Teile garnicht erst aus, die Erfahrungsberichte sehen nicht gut aus. Dafür zieh ich mir halt die NetInstCD und keine Stunde später läuft der kernel, dann nfs und distcc und der Rest macht die Rechenfarm.  :Wink:  Die Bezeichnung "Live" führt imo bei gentoo eh in die Irre, was ist daran denn live im Vergleich zu knoppix?

----------

## pablo_supertux

@hoschi: ich bin mit dir bis auf 2 Sachen voll einverstanden:

1.  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und sowas wie ein GUI-Installer passt irgendwie nicht zur typischen Gentoo-Philospohie.
> 
> 

 

It's all about choices, und wenn jemand sich dafür entscheidet, dann soll er/sie den GUI Installer nehmen. Ich finde aber, dass der Installer schlecht genug ist, um ihn aus den offiziellen Releases zu verbannen. Außerdem kann man mit "gentoo nox" booten und da startet X nicht mehr.

2.  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aber sein Verhalten hat schon einen negativen ersten Eindruck hinterlassen.
> 
> 

 

ich habe persönlich nichts mit ihm zu tun, noch habe ich noch nie mit geredet, aber ich möchte nicht in seinen Schuhen stecken, muss ich sagen, also kann ich schon nachvollziehen, wie er argumentiert. Und in einer Sache hat er sicherlich Recht, er wird nicht dafür bezahlt, also kann er im Prinzip so machen, wie es ihm am besten vorkommt, ob das Gentoo nutzt oder nicht, steht nicht zur Debate.

Ich denke, wenn der Installer schon mitgeliefert wird, dann sollte es eine groß genug Warnung geben, dass es sich um eine sehr buggy Software handelt, denn viele haben das noch nicht kappiert zu haben.

----------

## l3u

Gentoo ist keine Distribution für die Breite Masse

Wollte es noch nie sein

Und will es (HOFFENTLICH!) auch nicht werden.

Was war also nochmal die Daseinsberechtigung für diesen Installer?!

----------

## musv

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Gentoo ist keine Distribution für die Breite Masse
> 
> Wollte es noch nie sein. Und will es (HOFFENTLICH!) auch nicht werden.
> 
> Was war also nochmal die Daseinsberechtigung für diesen Installer?!

 

Um obige Hoffnung zu erfüllen. Damit Ziel erreicht.

----------

## ConiKost

Ich finde auch den Installer Mist! Die normale Installationsmethode ist viel stabiler ...

@Libby

Stimme dir 100% ...

----------

## donatz

danke für eure Meinungen und Anregungen, ich werde also wie gehabt alles weiterhin per Hand installieren   :Wink: 

cu,

donatz

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Dafuer hat er unter x86/x64 die Universal-CDs gestrichen, weswegen ein vernuenftiges Installationsmedium zur netzwerklosen Installation fehlt. Auf den Universal-CDs waren mehrer Stage3-Archis und den Kernel-Source, damit konnt man alles flexibel ohne Netzwerk autark einrichten, oder eben doch alles direkt aus dem Netz ziehen. Der Name der CDs ist Programm bzw. fuer die betroffenen Architekturen gewesen 

 

Wie groß ist denn die Nachfrage nach UniversalCDs? Wenn das mehr als 20 oder 30 Leute benötigen, könnte ich - nicht offiziell versteht sich - da was zusammenstellen.

----------

## hoschi

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> @hoschi: ich bin mit dir bis auf 2 Sachen voll einverstanden:
> 
> It's all about choices, und wenn jemand sich dafür entscheidet, dann soll er/sie den GUI Installer nehmen. Ich finde aber, dass der Installer schlecht genug ist, um ihn aus den offiziellen Releases zu verbannen. Außerdem kann man mit "gentoo nox" booten und da startet X nicht mehr.
> 
> 

 

Also ich wuerde mich gegen einen guten Ncurses-Installer (gerade fuer Mehrfachinstallationen) ja nicht wehren, Koexistenz eben, aber dann sollte man den Installer starten. Man sollte dem System ja sagen duerfen ob man den Installer aufrufen will und nicht vorher extra sagen dass man das ganze X-Gedoens nicht starten will.

Wahrscheinlich bin ich auch Ncurses freundlicher gesonnen, weil meine Erfahrungen unter Debian/Ubuntu (Alternate) damit recht gut sind.

----------

## hoschi

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Dafuer hat er unter x86/x64 die Universal-CDs gestrichen, weswegen ein vernuenftiges Installationsmedium zur netzwerklosen Installation fehlt. Auf den Universal-CDs waren mehrer Stage3-Archis und den Kernel-Source, damit konnt man alles flexibel ohne Netzwerk autark einrichten, oder eben doch alles direkt aus dem Netz ziehen. Der Name der CDs ist Programm bzw. fuer die betroffenen Architekturen gewesen  
> 
> Wie groß ist denn die Nachfrage nach UniversalCDs? Wenn das mehr als 20 oder 30 Leute benötigen, könnte ich - nicht offiziell versteht sich - da was zusammenstellen.

 

Ich helfe dir gerne, habe gerade mehr Zeit und Catalyst wuerde mich doch sehr interessieren  :Smile: 

Welche Version soll man da eigentlich verwenden, fuer die erste gibt es doch eine Dokumentation, aber das zweite Release ist ja schon länger raus?

----------

## dertobi123

catalyst-2 wird schon seit dem 2006.1 (oder schon 2006.0?) Release verwendet - zu lange jedenfalls, als das ich mich noch catalyst-1 erinnern könnte  :Razz:  Das catalyst-2 nicht stable ist/wird, liegt an der Doku ...

----------

## hoschi

Die boese Doku   :Cool: 

----------

## Necoro

ich bin gerade dabei auf meinem (seit mehrern Monaten unbeachtet in der Ecke rumstehenden) neuem Desktop Gentoo einzurichten ... naja ... die letzte Installation liegt schon etwas zurück - also die Install-Doku aufmachen... und was muss ich mit Erschrecken feststellen: in der 2007.0-Doku wird der händische Weg nicht mehr beschrieben - nur noch der Weg über die Installer   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ... jetzt schlägts aber 13  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Dragonix

Das ist aber mindestens schon seit 2006.1, wenn nicht sogar schon seit 2006.0 so...

Aber im Gentoo Handbuch steht der "normale" weg  :Wink: 

----------

## Carlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Chris Gianelloni immer wieder mit seinem GUI-Installer daherkommt

 

Zumindest wenn die Projektseite aktuell ist, ist es nicht sein Installer. Würde mich wundern, wenn er neben Release, Catalyst, GWN und den von ihm betreuten Paketen dafür auch noch Zeit hätte. Anders herum würde er die Leute, die daran arbeiten, ziemlich vor den Kopf stoßen, wenn er plötzlich sagen würde, Releases gibt's nur noch ohne Installer.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ein Installer ist prinzipbedingt unter Gentoo keine wirklich gute Alternative und kommt auch bei den Anwender nicht gut an.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Die Anwender die Gentoo verwenden halten sich ja nicht alle fuer leete Uebergeeks, aber die liebe zur Shell teilen sich doch alle Anwender. Und sowas wie ein GUI-Installer passt irgendwie nicht zur typischen Gentoo-Philospohie.

 

Vorsicht mit solchen Pauschalisierungen. Die Aussagen sind doch arg meinungsgefärbt.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Als ich Gianelloni gefragt habe, ob die LiveDVD wenigstens vollstaendige Tarballs und Source haben wuerde lautete die Antwort nein. Argumentiert hat er damit, dass ihm die netzwerklose Installation nicht wichtig seih und ausserdem bezahlt man ihn ja nicht, also tut er was er allein gerne moechte.

 

So ist es aber nunmal. Wozu sollte irgendjemand an irgendeinem Open-Source-Projekt arbeiten, wenn er dazu keine Lust hat oder ihn ersatzweise jemand dafür bezahlt!? Also anheuern oder selber besser machen...

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe schon geschrieben was ich über Chris Gianelloni denke und wie mein erster Eindruck leider schlecht ausfiel  :Sad: 

Das Installer-Team hat bestimmt nicht X11 in die Bootscripts eingetragen und damit zum Standard gemacht. Die Hinzufügung von Gnome, Open-Office und die Entfernung der Tarballs und Sourcen ebenso wenig. Für diese Aufgaben ist RELENG unter Chris Gianelloni zuständig.

Gianelloni hat mir klar zu verstehen geben, dass er für "cp stage3.tar.gz ~/iso && cp kernel-sourcen ~/iso" bezahlt werden will. Als Ehrenamtlicher hat er ja auch die Entscheidungsgewalt, was auch in Ordnung so ist. Aber bei der "Schilling-Argumentation" hoert bei mir ehrlich gesagt das Verständnis aus. Wenn Entwickler bezahlt werden sollten, soll dass doch der Gentoo-Rat entscheiden. Ausserdem gibt es noch zahlreiche andere Firmen wie guten FOSS-Entwickler gebrauchen könnten, wie RedHat, Novell, Canocial oder die OSDL (was natürlich jetzt nur die bekanntesten sind).

Wobei mich wohl eher die Anmerkung beschäftig hat, die Diskussionen über eine Netzwerklose-Installation gefälligst zu beenden   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ein Installer ist prinzipbedingt unter Gentoo keine wirklich gute Alternative und kommt auch bei den Anwender nicht gut an.
> ...

 

Du hast das richtig erkannt. Doch muss es dadurch nicht falsch sein.

----------

## Necoro

 *User im Sabayon-Forum wrote:*   

> I was really worried about the Gentoo links since I tried to install Gentoo using their live installer and trashed my computer 3 times.

  ... jetzt benutzt er Sabayon ... Ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Leute deswegen noch von Gentoo die Finger lassen *traurig den Kopf schüttel*

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Zumindest wenn die Projektseite aktuell ist, ist es nicht sein Installer.

 

Indirekt schon, denn dort steht

 *Quote:*   

> Release Engineering ("releng") is the official Gentoo top-level project focused on coordinating and improving the creation of official releases of Gentoo Linux. It is also responsible for many of the tools used by the installation process, including catalyst and the Gentoo Linux Installer.

 

'responsible' heißt für mich auch das ist etwas erst dann auf die Menschheit loslasse wenn die Fehlerrate unter einen gewissen Level gefallen ist und die Schwere der verbliebenen Fehler annehmbar ist - was man aber so liest sind beide Voraussetzungen nicht gegeben, d.h. das Produkt Installer ist als Corekomponente durchgefallen, wird aber trotzdem 'durchgedrückt'.

Es verlangt ja niemand ein fehlerfreies Produkt, das ist sowieso utopisch aber den Installer derzeit auf etwas anderes als eine fabrikneue Platte loszulassen ist fahrlässiges Handeln (des Users), von den anderen Problemchen mal abgesehen - und seitens der (Un?)-Verantwortlichen ziemlicher lesse fair-Stil. Oder um mit Kaiser Franz zu sprechen "schau' mer mal dann seh'ma scho"

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Anders herum würde er die Leute, die daran arbeiten, ziemlich vor den Kopf stoßen, wenn er plötzlich sagen würde, Releases gibt's nur noch ohne Installer.

 

Auf der anderen Seite ist aber genau sowas (auch) der Job eines 'Head of Release Engineering'.

Wer wenn nicht er kann/soll den Entwicklern eines (auf einem für eine Installation des OS gedachten Mediums) essentiellen Programms - eben des Installers selbst - den Wink mit dem großen Zaunpfahl geben?

Alle Threads zum Thema Installer zusammengenommen sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein das die Ergebnisse die bisher vorliegen schlicht untauglich sind.

(Auch wenn man bedenkt das logischerweise nur die Problemfälle auch gemeldet werden, die Erfolgsergebnisse hingegen nicht oder kaum. Die noch vorhandenen Probleme sind einfach zu gravierend für mehr als (frühen?) Betastatus)

Der Installer muß ja auch nicht von den Medien verbannt werden aber ein dickes rotes Warnschild ala 'use at your own risk, we warned you' das doppelt zu bestätigen ist wäre wohl angebracht.

und bevor jemand fragt: nein ich habe noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Installer, u.a. wegen der vielen Negativthreads hatte ich bisher nicht das Bedürfnis meine Zeit damit zu vergeuden. Wenn ich eine Maschine installiere dann nicht aus Spaß an der Freude sondern weil ich (oder der Kunde) sie brauche. Dann lieber nach Art des alten Ritters Kunibert via CLI, das dauert vielleicht eine Idee länger aber danach funktioniert es wenigstens.

*edit* Rächdschreipunkh

----------

## nikaya

Wohl gesprochen,Think4UrS11.

Das ist die Quintessenz der bisherigen Threads zum Thema Installer.Vor allem drängt sich wirklich der Verdacht auf dass dieser Installer von einigen Developern mit Gewalt durchgedrückt werden soll,aus welchen Gründen auch immer.Ich vermute mal da ist viel Ego im Spiel,denn eigentlich sieht jeder dass der Installer einfach noch nicht reif ist (außer Chris Gianelloni et.al. vielleicht).Auch das mit der dicken Warnmeldung kann ich nur unterschreiben.Außerdem sollte das Desktopsymbol entfernt werden und nur per Shellkommando gestartet werden können.

Ach,eigentlich gehört das ganze Ding nach /dev/null.Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr mich immer wieder darüber auszulassen.Es kratzt ja sowieso keinen der Herren "da oben".Es ist nur schade um die Reputation von Gentoo denn die Distribution ist schon ziemlich gut.

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Auf der anderen Seite ist aber genau sowas (auch) der Job eines 'Head of Release Engineering'.

 

Solange sich niemand anders für den Job findet, ist jedes Gezeter müßig.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Alle Threads zum Thema Installer zusammengenommen sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein das die Ergebnisse die bisher vorliegen schlicht untauglich sind.

 

Da kann ich zur aktuellen Version des Installers wenig sagen. Ich bin derzeit nicht sonderlich aktiv, so daß ich nicht beurteilen kann, ob sich die Situation verbessert hat oder nicht. Und wenn z.B. X auf irgendwelcher Hardware nicht läuft, ist das natürlich ein Problem des Release-Teams und sicher auch der Tatsache geschuldet, daß Gentoo seit jeher zu wenig Release-Tester hat; Dem Installer-Team kann man das aber nicht vorwerfen

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> und bevor jemand fragt: nein ich habe noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem Installer

 

So geht's mir doch auch.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ampheus

@dertobi123:

Hier wäre die Nachfrageda nach einer Universal-CD.

Ich habe nämlich ein paar Rechner, die eine netzwerlose Installation benötigen  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Auf der anderen Seite ist aber genau sowas (auch) der Job eines 'Head of Release Engineering'. Solange sich niemand anders für den Job findet, ist jedes Gezeter müßig.

 

Richtig, das Problem totschweigen und/oder nach dem Motto Augen zu und durch weiterzumachen ist aber auch der falsche Weg.

Wenn er 'Mist' baut dann muß er an der Position auch mit offen vorgetragener Kritik leben und daraus passende weitere Schritte ableiten.

Wie die im einzelnen detailiert aussehen ist hier nicht das Thema und das hat in der Öffentlichkeit auch nichts zu suchen, von außen betrachtet erscheint es zur Zeit jedoch so als wolle man das Problem schlicht aussitzen.

Das sich gewisse (man verzeihe mir die Wortwahl) Mimosen schnell auf den Schwanz getreten fühlen wenn beinahe nur Minuten nach einem neuen Release an diversen Stellen sarkastisch-zynische Kommentatoren finden die Trivialfehler in den 'neuen Scheiben' anprangern hat man ja erst neulich mitverfolgen können.

Manchmal würde man sich eine offenere und agressivere Herangehensweise an Probleme wünschen - aber das trifft nicht nur releng (auch und gerade das Mimosentum).

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Und wenn z.B. X auf irgendwelcher Hardware nicht läuft, ist das natürlich ein Problem des Release-Teams und sicher auch der Tatsache geschuldet, daß Gentoo seit jeher zu wenig Release-Tester hat; Dem Installer-Team kann man das aber nicht vorwerfen

 

Richtig, aber denen die letztlich Software in fraglichem Zustand auf die offiziellen Releasemedien packen. Wenn etwas nicht (ausreichend) getestet wurde dann läßt man es eben alternativ weg oder versieht den Start dieses Programmes mit einer entsprechenden unmißverständlichen Meldung. Das ließe sich ja jederzeit durch ein neueres -r2/3/4 nachschieben, man muß es nur wollen.

Um einen guten ersten Eindruck bei einem potentiellen neuen 'Kunden' bzw. User zu erzielen hat man nun mal per Definition exakt eine Chance und ich fürchte der Installer kommt bisher nicht in die hall of fame der besten Ideen.

Als Essenz aus dem ganzen kann man vielleicht festhalten das eine Installation mit Installer genauso 'spannend' sein kann wie per CLI. In beiden Fällen kann man gehörig aufs Maul fallen, teils selbstverschuldet und teils wg. bestehender Unzulänglichkeiten der eingesetzten Software/Hardware/Dokumentation.

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Richtig, das Problem totschweigen und/oder nach dem Motto Augen zu und durch weiterzumachen ist aber auch der falsche Weg.
> 
> Wenn er 'Mist' baut dann muß er an der Position auch mit offen vorgetragener Kritik leben und daraus passende weitere Schritte ableiten.

 

Gentoo ist ein Open Source Projekt. Da tut jeder nur zu was und soviel er Lust hat, d.h. niemand muß (solange es kein anderer besser macht). Konstruktive Kritik (Patches und andere Form der Mitarbeit) sind immer willkommen, aber alles andere geht nach einer Weile nach /dev/null, weil das einzige was daraus folgt, sich regelmäßig das Genöhle (und bisweilen Beschimpfungen) von Leuten anzuhören, die eh nichts beitragen, ist, daß die eigene Lust an der Mitarbeit abnimmt.

Nicht, daß ich was dagegen hätte, wenn hinter Gentoo eine Firma mit zielgerichteten Interessen stünde, die Personal und ein Test Lab beisteuert, um auf Gentoo aufbauend ihre Brötchen zu verdienen. Das ist aber nicht der Fall.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wie die im einzelnen detailiert aussehen ist hier nicht das Thema und das hat in der Öffentlichkeit auch nichts zu suchen, von außen betrachtet erscheint es zur Zeit jedoch so als wolle man das Problem schlicht aussitzen.

 

Kann ich schlecht beurteilen, ich arbeite weder beim Installer noch beim Release-Team mit. Zumindest halte ich es für eher unwahrscheinlich, daß irgendwelche in diesem Forum breitgetretenen Probleme die Teams erreichen, sofern keine Fehlerberichte eingereicht werden, bzw. solange viel zu wenig Leute als Release-Tester bereitstehen.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das sich gewisse (man verzeihe mir die Wortwahl) Mimosen schnell auf den Schwanz getreten fühlen wenn beinahe nur Minuten nach einem neuen Release an diversen Stellen sarkastisch-zynische Kommentatoren finden die Trivialfehler in den 'neuen Scheiben' anprangern hat man ja erst neulich mitverfolgen können.

 

Ich weiß nicht, worauf du dich beziehst. Und Befindlichkeiten anzuprangern ist ein bißchen einfach. Man kann niemandem Befehlen dies zu tun oder jenes zu lassen, wie in einem Unternehmen. Die textuelle Kommunikation ist zwangsläufig unzureichend. Dazu kommen kulturelle Differenzen (über die man sich meist nicht einmal bewußt ist) und der eine oder andere Klappspaten, der in jeder Organisation zu finden ist.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Manchmal würde man sich eine offenere und agressivere Herangehensweise an Probleme wünschen

 

So beteilige dich.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wenn etwas nicht (ausreichend) getestet wurde dann läßt man es eben alternativ weg oder versieht den Start dieses Programmes mit einer entsprechenden unmißverständlichen Meldung.

 

Dann würde es vermutlich nie eines geben.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Das ließe sich ja jederzeit durch ein neueres -r2/3/4 nachschieben, man muß es nur wollen.

 

Ich denke du unterschätzt den Aufwand.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Konstruktive Kritik (Patches und andere Form der Mitarbeit) sind immer willkommen, aber alles andere geht nach einer Weile nach /dev/null, weil das einzige was daraus folgt, sich regelmäßig das Genöhle (und bisweilen Beschimpfungen) von Leuten anzuhören, die eh nichts beitragen, ist, daß die eigene Lust an der Mitarbeit abnimmt.

 Genau das schrieb ich doch  :Wink: 

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Manchmal würde man sich eine offenere und agressivere Herangehensweise an Probleme wünschen So beteilige dich.

 

Im ersten Moment las sich das nach dem (in Dev-Kreisen) gelegentlich anzutreffenden Habitus des 'Mods?, pff, die tun doch eh nix, nur coding ist wichtig, more ebuild work more valuable, etc.' ... Wollen wir mal davon ausgehen das deine Aussage lediglich auf (meine) Beteiligung am Installerprojekt bezogen war und dort hast du recht. Wie allerdings weiter oben bereits geschrieben fehlt mir dazu sowohl Zeit, Lust wie die persönliche Notwendigkeit. Um dich zu zitieren 'jeder tut nur was und soviel er Lust hat' - und an einem Installer herumfummeln den ich eh nie benutze fällt aus diesem Raster.

Wie unschwer zu erraten liegt mein Interesse eben mehr darin die User-Community 'am Laufen' zu halten, das die Leuts gern ins Forum kommen, 'wie geht xxx'-Fragen in Bereichen in denen ich mich auskenne zu beantworten, etc.

Aber langsam wirds ziemlich OT und irgendwie paßt das ganze Thema besser ins Diskussionsforum; dorthin verschoben.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> @dertobi123:
> 
> Hier wäre die Nachfrageda nach einer Universal-CD.
> 
> Ich habe nämlich ein paar Rechner, die eine netzwerlose Installation benötigen 

 

"Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet": http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

Beinhaltet im Groben was früher die Universal-InstallCDs beinhaltet haben - wenn was wichtiges fehlt bitte Bescheid sagen  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

TING wird gleich runtergeladen *lad*

----------

## hoschi

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Wohl gesprochen,Think4UrS11.
> 
> Das ist die Quintessenz der bisherigen Threads zum Thema Installer.Vor allem drängt sich wirklich der Verdacht auf dass dieser Installer von einigen Developern mit Gewalt durchgedrückt werden soll,aus welchen Gründen auch immer.Ich vermute mal da ist viel Ego im Spiel,denn eigentlich sieht jeder dass der Installer einfach noch nicht reif ist (außer Chris Gianelloni et.al. vielleicht).Auch das mit der dicken Warnmeldung kann ich nur unterschreiben.Außerdem sollte das Desktopsymbol entfernt werden und nur per Shellkommando gestartet werden können.
> 
> Ach,eigentlich gehört das ganze Ding nach /dev/null.Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr mich immer wieder darüber auszulassen.Es kratzt ja sowieso keinen der Herren "da oben".Es ist nur schade um die Reputation von Gentoo denn die Distribution ist schon ziemlich gut.

 

Ein erster Schritt waere den genannte Desktop mal von den CDs zu verbannen.

----------

## nikaya

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein erster Schritt waere den genannte Desktop mal von den CDs zu verbannen.

 

... ja,oder so.

----------

## musv

Erstmal vorweg:

Ich muß zugeben, daß ich mir weder Deine noch die offizielle LiveCD angesehen hab. Ich kenne den grafischen Installer nur aus den Postings hier im Forum, und ich weiß auch nicht, was auf Deiner CD alles so drauf ist. Aber manchmal reichen auch Vorurteile, und die müssen auch nicht immer negativ ausfallen.

Deswegen:

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> "Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet": http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

 

1. Vielen Dank. Sowas war schon seit langer Zeit nötig.

2. Damit hast du jetzt das Problem, daß du diese CD irgendwie noch publik machen mußt. D.h. nicht nur hier im Forum sondern am besten in der offiziellen Anleitung auf der gentoo.org. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn diese CD anfangs als Alternative zur offiziellen Gentoo-LiveCD angeboten wird mit dem Hintergedanken, die offizielle Live-CD irgendwann mal gänzlich abzulösen.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Beinhaltet im Groben was früher die Universal-InstallCDs beinhaltet haben - wenn was wichtiges fehlt bitte Bescheid sagen 

 

Das Image hat 'ne Größe von ca. 400 mb. D.h. da ist noch reichlich Platz für:

3. Ist auf der CD ein X-Server schon enthalten, den man bei Bedarf starten kann, mit:

3.1. Kleinem Windowmanager (fvwm, Blackbox, wasauchimmer)

3.2. Grafischem Browser (Links, Dillo)

um

4. Die Installationsanleitung lesen zu können.

4.1. Falls diese fehlen sollte, bitte auch noch auf die CD mit aufspielen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *musv wrote:*   

> 2. Damit hast du jetzt das Problem, daß du diese CD irgendwie noch publik machen mußt. D.h. nicht nur hier im Forum sondern am besten in der offiziellen Anleitung auf der gentoo.org. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn diese CD anfangs als Alternative zur offiziellen Gentoo-LiveCD angeboten wird mit dem Hintergedanken, die offizielle Live-CD irgendwann mal gänzlich abzulösen.

 

Weder kann noch will ich das ganze "groß" aufhängen, anstelle große Propaganda zu betreiben, die wiederum mit großen Diskussionen verbunden ist (auf die ich gerne verzichten mag!), setze ich eher auf die Mund-zu-Mund Propaganda der Leute, die danach suchen. Ich hatte durchaus mit dem Gedanken gespielt, TING sowohl im Forum, als auch auf planet.gentoo.org anzukündigen - ich möchte mir jedoch unnütze Diskussionen ersparen und vertraue darauf, dass TING auch so seine Nutzer finden wird.

Für mich ist TING "nur" ein schneller mit wenig Arbeit verbundener "Hack".

 *musv wrote:*   

> Das Image hat 'ne Größe von ca. 400 mb. D.h. da ist noch reichlich Platz für:
> 
> 3. Ist auf der CD ein X-Server schon enthalten, den man bei Bedarf starten kann, mit:
> 
> 3.1. Kleinem Windowmanager (fvwm, Blackbox, wasauchimmer)
> ...

 

An dem Punkt habe ich mich bisher strikt an dem orientiert, was die vorherigen universellen Installations-CDs beinhaltet haben. Ich nehme das mal als Feature Request auf und schaue mal was sich machen lässt  :Wink: 

Dokumentation ist bisher keine dabei, diejenigen die die CD gefunden haben, kennen sich mit Gentoo denke ich gut genug aus, als das sie überflüssig ist. Aber ja, könnte man mit draufpacken  :Razz: 

----------

## hoschi

Ich konnte die CD bisher noch nicht testen, aber Sonntag Abend ist es soweit  :Wink: 

Ich denke eine Dokumentation auf der CD wäre nützlich und hilfreich und sie verbraucht wenig Platz, da reichen less/elinks/lynx sicher mehr als aus. Auch wenn die CD noch nicht an der 700MB Grenze kratz und ja zur netzwerklosen Installation gedacht ist, sollte man nicht einfach alles Draufklatschen was geht. Das macht mehr Arbeit und zusätzliche Schwierigkeiten.

Ausserdem wird das Gejammer am immer am Grössten, wenn man Features entfernt, daher sollte man beim Hinzufügen schon überlegen ob man das auch längerfristig behalten kann.

Tobi, kannst du und die Spec-Files usw. von der Erstellung mit Catalyst zur Verfügung stellen? Fall es welche gibt  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

Kann es sein, dass auf der Universal-CD "elilo" drauf ist?

Gibt es doch leider nur fuer IA64 (fuer MacBooks waere es schon genial).

----------

## hoschi

Die Universal-CD funktioniert soweit bei mir perfekt. Danke fuer die ganze Arbeit Tobias!

Wie siehts bei den Anderen aus?

----------

## dertobi123

Spec-Files gibts hier: http://www.gentoo.de/viewcvs/live-cd/ting/?root=gentoo-de

Eine neue Version TING 2007.0-r1 hat jetzt den 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 Kernel und unterstützt neue Hardware (z.b. atl1, siehe hier). Zu finden wie immer hier: http://download.libexec.de/ting/2007.0/

Edit: Noch ein klein wenig mehr Info zu TING: https://blog.scherbaum.info/2007/08/19/ting-20070-r1/

----------

## hoschi

Am Wochenende mal alles runterladen...

Des Nachbars WLAN ist nicht sonderlich stabil :/

----------

## Ampheus

Ich hatte mit der aktuellen TING Probleme mit meinem WLAN-Chip (ipw3945). Der Treiber wurde nciht richtig geladen und kein Device erkannt/erstellt. Ansonsten eine echt geile CD  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Ich hatte mit der aktuellen TING Probleme mit meinem WLAN-Chip (ipw3945). Der Treiber wurde nciht richtig geladen und kein Device erkannt/erstellt. Ansonsten eine echt geile CD 

 

Ist die Firmware den dabei?!

Intel hat da ja zuerst nur ein proprietaeres Programm angeboten und bietet jetzt wieder die regulaere Firmware an.

----------

## Ampheus

Dazu müsste der ipw3945 durch den neuen iwlwifi ersetzt werden, welcher seit Kernel 2.6.22 unterstützt wird, allerdings noch als sehr experimentell angesehen wird. Ich werde ihn demnächst testen, aber auf ne "offizielle" CD sollte der besser nicht.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

Ach ja, warum ist auf der AMD/EMT64 Universal-CD kein LILO in den Distfiles?

----------

## dertobi123

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ach ja, warum ist auf der AMD/EMT64 Universal-CD kein LILO in den Distfiles?

 

Hrm, das ist nen Feature  :Razz: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Quote:*   

> A few months ago the Gentoo Release engineering team changed the way
> 
> that releases are done to simplfy, automate, and provide more current
> 
> release media on a more regular basis.  One of the consequences of
> ...

 

(Quelle: http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_ab343fe09fa890bc4257ddcbd54a38cc.xml)

Wenn ich das also richtig interpretiere, ist der Installer nun Geschichte  :Smile: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   A few months ago the Gentoo Release engineering team changed the way
> 
> that releases are done to simplfy, automate, and provide more current
> 
> release media on a more regular basis.  One of the consequences of
> ...

 

finde ich gut..war mehr als unnötig und nicht zu gebrauchen.

----------

